# Good HRT/ TRT Doc or Clinic in Miami ??



## Heyu (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm new here and need a good HRT / TRT  Doc or Clinic in the Miami area. 
I'm male, 67yr old, healthy and gym 3 hours a day- 6 days a week.
I'm hoping someone here can steer me to a good doc or Clinic ??
Thanks


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 9, 2018)

A lot of places in Florida.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/8273-Input-your-zipcode-to-find-a-local-TRT-clinic


----------



## DF (Feb 9, 2018)

Florida is the meca of anti aging clinics.  You should be able to find a decent clinic.


----------



## Heyu (Feb 9, 2018)

Dk-- thanks for the link. I read that link and realized that there r lots of places in Florida. I was just hoping to narrow down my search by asking someone in my Miami area.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Heyu (Feb 9, 2018)

DF said:


> Florida is the meca of anti aging clinics.  You should be able to find a decent clinic.



Yea, there r so many HRT / TRT clinics and Docs here in Miami that I don't know where to start.
Thanks


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 9, 2018)

Heyu said:


> Yea, there r so many HRT / TRT clinics and Docs here in Miami that I don't know where to start.
> Thanks



Yeah, maybe someone else can chime in. I am not from florida and can't provide any personal experience with clinics in Miami.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 9, 2018)

Heyu said:


> Yea, there r so many HRT / TRT clinics and Docs here in Miami that I don't know where to start.
> Thanks



You might start with searching for opinions and/or reviews that aren't bias, obviously not reviews generated by the clinics.


----------



## Heyu (Feb 9, 2018)

stonetag said:


> You might start with searching for opinions and/or reviews that aren't bias, obviously not reviews generated by the clinics.



100% correct.
The gym I go to is small and has no big guys to ask. I may have to go to another gym to find someone there that can help me find a good doc or Clinic.  
Thank you


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 23, 2018)

Old post but there is a clinic near me in Brickell. I don’t go myself, but depending on your location that could be closer.


Timeless HealthElliot Dinetz, MD1300 Brickell Bay Drive Apt 1909Miami, FL 33131516-477-0029


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 23, 2018)

Heyu said:


> 100% correct.
> The gym I go to is small and has no big guys to ask. I may have to go to another gym to find someone there that can help me find a good doc or Clinic.
> Thank you




Being big big has nothing to do with trt...welcome to the ug


----------

